

Ask HN: Naming service - Santas

Do you know any good alternatives to http://startupgods.com/ naming service?
======
helen842000
Hmm... they help you find the name for $249 but does that include buying the
domain?

There are quite a few naming services - pickydomains,com is an example.

I'm usually ok at finding decent names, if you want me to find you a few that
are available shoot me an e-mail. Im my username on gmail.com

It'll probably save you $249! :)

------
iSloth
BustAName.com is a great site if you already have an idea of the words.

------
dangrossman
<http://stylate.com/>

